# be quiet! Silent Wings 3 | Minimale RPM



## Nathax (18. September 2016)

Hi,

habe für einen Build zwei be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM High-Speed 120mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland an einem 4-Pin-PWM-Y-Kabel (Nanoxia 30 cm schwarzes Y-Kabel für 4-Pin PWM) angeschlossen, der leider 4 Pins an beiden Ausgängen hat,
d.h. das RPM-Signal von beiden Lüftern zurückgegeben wird und deswegen, soweit ich gelesen habe, angeblich nicht richtig arbeitet.

Steuern kann ich diesen trotzdem, dabei kann ich im BIOS (fixed PWM mode) nicht tiefer als 35% PWM gehen, sonst gehen die Lüfter aus.
Bei 35% drehen diese dann allerdings recht hörbar, laut ausgelesenem Wert, welcher jedoch ja falsch sein kann, bei etwa 900 RPM.

Meine Frage: Ist es normal, dass diese Silent Wings 3 entweder aus oder deutlich hörbar sind, oder gibt es auch eine Möglichkeit, diese z.B. mit 300 RPM laufen zu lassen, sodass diese zwar laufen, jedoch so langsam, dass man sie nicht hört?
(Und könnte dabei ein PWM-Y-Kabel, welches beim zweiten Lüfter-Anschluss nur 3 Pins hat helfen, oder liegt es an etwas anderem?)

Mfg. Nathax


----------

